# Nen Buffed Radio.



## Mindadar (21. April 2009)

Nun hier mein Vorschlag. Wie wäre es mit einem Onlineradio dieser seite? 
man könnte zb beim wow spielen dann immer raido hören und muss nich extra seine festplatte nach musik durchwühlen ^^ 
würde auch freiwillig senden ^^

Keine Casts sondern nen richtiges Radio welches man sich mit Media player oder so anhören kann ^^


----------



## chopi (21. April 2009)

Was soll da bitte gesendet werden? Alte Casts? Oder gründet Zam und der Hund bald ne Band?


----------



## Stivi (21. April 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Nun hier mein Vorschlag. Wie wäre es mit einem Onlineradio dieser seite?
> man könnte zb beim wow spielen dann immer raido hören und muss nich extra seine festplatte nach musik durchwühlen ^^
> würde auch freiwillig senden ^^
> 
> Keine Casts sondern nen richtiges Radio welches man sich mit Media player oder so anhören kann ^^




Jo und wer zahlt die Gema/Gvl gebühren?


----------



## Dracun (21. April 2009)

viel spaß beim gema zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. April 2009)

Gesendet werden könnte Alles von allternativ bis zum extremen Metal.....und das geld für de gema könnte man auch irgendwie zusammen treiben


----------



## Stivi (21. April 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Gesendet werden könnte Alles von allternativ bis zum extremen Metal.....und das geld für de gema könnte man auch irgendwie zusammen treiben



hatte das mal irgendwann ausgerechnet bei 500 listner waren das allein um die 2000 euro an gema gebühren
dann fehlen da noch stream server leute die das gratis machen usw.


----------



## Mindadar (21. April 2009)

mh also senden würd ich gratis.(und wegen dem Gema-Müll, Bei nem alten radio wo ich mal gesendet hab mussten die mods bezahlen was aber bei 2000€ recht viel wäre.....).....aber irgendwie könnt man des schun geregelt kregen denk ich


----------



## chopi (21. April 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Gesendet werden könnte Alles von allternativ bis zum extremen Metal


Erklär mir nochmal,wieso du lieber einem Radio horchen möchtest,das womöglich nur Crap sendet anstatt deiner Musiksammlung mit all deinen Lieblingsliedern,ok?


Mindadar schrieb:


> und das geld für de gema könnte man auch irgendwie zusammen treiben


Das ich daran nicht gedacht hab,er hat Recht! Und wir haben das alle nicht bemerkt.Man könnte das Geld ja z.b. durch eine neue Band auftreiben,wie wäre es mit einem "Zam&Hund"duo?


----------



## Mindadar (21. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Erklär mir nochmal,wieso du lieber einem Radio horchen möchtest,das womöglich nur Crap sendet anstatt deiner Musiksammlung mit all deinen Lieblingsliedern,ok?
> 
> Das ich daran nicht gedacht hab,er hat Recht! Und wir haben das alle nicht bemerkt.Man könnte das Geld ja z.b. durch eine neue Band auftreiben,wie wäre es mit einem "Zam&Hund"duo?




Weil man Durch dem radio zb neue bands kennen lernt die einem villt auch gefallen könnten. Zu dem ersten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und fürs Geld könntest du ja auch auf der Straße singen gehen würden bestmmt viel geld einnehmen wenn die leute dir geld dafür geben das de still bist *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (21. April 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Weil man Durch dem radio zb neue bands kennen lernt die einem villt auch gefallen könnten. Zu dem ersten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


last.fm

da kannste wirklich was neues entdecken was dir gefällt und du kannst sogar tracks skippen. und du musst dir kein dummes gesabbel anhören


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> [...] durch eine neue Band auftreiben,wie wäre es mit einem "Zam&Hund"duo?



Woher weißt du von Hund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> [..] und das geld für de gema könnte man auch irgendwie zusammen treiben



Vorschlag? - Vergiss bei der Kalkulation aber bitte nicht die Anschaffungskosten für Server + monatliche Traffic-Gebühren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vorschlag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mh kommt auf die wirkliche menge des gelds an....ich kenn viele radios die soetwas durch spenden/mods bezahlen, regeln können


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> mh kommt auf die wirkliche menge des gelds an....ich kenn viele radios die soetwas durch spenden/mods bezahlen, regeln können



Was schätzt du denn was es bei 1000 Usern kostet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was schätzt du denn was es bei 1000 Usern kostet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



okay okay war ein dummer vorschlag. Sry. 






/closed


----------



## Dracun (22. April 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> okay okay war ein dummer vorschlag. Sry.



Nein nicht dumm ... nur nicht drüber nachgedacht sondern die erstbeste idee die man hat in die welt posaunt ... statt mal für 3 minuten nach denken ... 
mehr nicht


----------



## PARAS.ID (22. April 2009)

Und prinzipiel hab ich bisher nur Vorschläge gehört,die auch jedes andere x-beliebige gestreamte Internetradio erfüllt.
Du kannst dir zB. Winamp zulegen und dort in der Internetradiofunktion nach einem Sender suchen,der vorallem Metal spielt.

Oder ist es dir wichtig,dass nach jedem 2-3. Lied Zams Stimme aus deinen Boxen schalmeit? Ich glaub auch nicht,dass die Redakteure neben ihren Casts usw. noch die Zeit haben ein ernsthaftes Programm auf die Beine zu stellen.

Aber der tip mit winamp sei dir Nahe gelegt.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. April 2009)

fürn MEtal INet Radio

tja wackenradio/ Hurricane Rock usw. da dürft ws für dich dabei sein


----------



## Mindadar (22. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fürn MEtal INet Radio
> 
> tja wackenradio/ Hurricane Rock usw. da dürft ws für dich dabei sein



Nur doof das ich kein metal höre...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fürn MEtal INet Radio
> 
> tja wackenradio/ Hurricane Rock usw. da dürft ws für dich dabei sein


Und ChroniX ist nicht schlecht.

Also ich würde wahrscheinlich nie oder fast nie den Radio hören, da ich lieber nur von einem Genre hören.


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Nur doof das ich kein metal höre...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin mir hier wirlklich nicht sicher,da es mir nur mal ein Freund sagte,aber der hat doch wirklich behauptet,es gibt noch andere Webradios als Metalradios


----------



## LordofDemons (22. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich bin mir hier wirlklich nicht sicher,da es mir nur mal ein Freund sagte,aber der hat doch wirklich behauptet,es gibt noch andere Webradios als Metalradios


was es gibt noch andere musikrichtungen als metal???


----------

